# Disney returns to it's roots



## More Tea (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm very much looking forward to this movie. I've really missed the old-style animation too. Unlike some, I'm a huge Brother Bear fan: actually saw it twice in the theaters, which I almost never do. Heck, I even liked the straight-to-DVD sequel.

Hm, a princess and gorgeous animations of New Orleans. What's not to love there? Unfortunately, I bet they're not going to treat the "voodoo" religion (Santeria) very well, based on the shots of the bad guy. Maybe--just maybe--they'll surprise us on that, though.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

tsunamictuna said:


> I will third that.
> Pixar knows their ish.
> 
> Toy Story - Great
> ...


Don't forget Bolt. That movie made me cry :crying:

The Lion King is by far my favorite Disney movie/series. And not just because it's about big kitties :laughing:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Toy Story - Good
A Bug's Life - Sucks
Toy Story 2 - Good
Monsters Inc - Great
Finding Nemo - Great
The Incredibles - Sucks
Cars - Okay
Ratatoille - Sucks
WALL-E - Horrible
Up - Okay

I will 1st that pixar is overrated. 
*


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Evolyptic said:


> *Toy Story - Good*
> *A Bug's Life - Sucks*
> *Toy Story 2 - Good*
> *Monsters Inc - Great*
> ...


Ok, the only one I will have to fight you on is WALL-E. That movie is amazing. It made me cry too!! as;kdfj;laksjldf Proof of it's power :laughing:


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I miss the good old days.:frustrating:

And, I'm a bit behind in fairytales, but I'm pretty sure that originally the princess didn't turn into a frog when she kissed the frog prince. Or am I just delusional?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Ben said:


> I miss the good old days.:frustrating:
> 
> And, I'm a bit behind in fairytales, but I'm pretty sure that originally the princess didn't turn into a frog when she kissed the frog prince. Or am I just delusional?


No, you're correct. Disney is just trying to freshen the story up a bit.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

tsunamictuna said:


> I will third that.
> Pixar knows their ish.
> 
> Toy Story - Great
> ...


I consider Wall-E to be fairly mediocre for it's rather cut and dry plot that honestly, was nothing new. Up was a far more charming film. And it goes without a doubt that The Little Mermaid is the film that began the Disney Renaissance. The Little Mermaiod pulled the company out of it's slump. As for Tarzan being the end....I wouldn't really agree with that. It was a so-so movie.


----------



## tsunamictuna (Aug 21, 2009)

I just enjoy Pixar a lot for some reason, maybe i'm a simple mind since i'm simply amused?
Regardless, I wouldn't call Tarzan the end either... Definitely go with Lion King being the end of the Disney Renaissance.
It was massive. I remember... I mean, Disney did have this HUGE promotional thing with Tarzan and with Pocohontas but they were lacluster and really made it obvious Disney had some sort of "formula" with them..


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

tsunamictuna said:


> I just enjoy Pixar a lot for some reason, maybe i'm a simple mind since i'm simply amused?
> Regardless, I wouldn't call Tarzan the end either... Definitely go with Lion King being the end of the Disney Renaissance.
> It was massive. I remember... I mean, Disney did have this HUGE promotional thing with Tarzan and with Pocohontas but they were lacluster and really made it obvious Disney had some sort of "formula" with them..


They weren't the greatest interpretation of the historical event and book they were based upon.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't wait to see it! Also Alice in Wonderland, I know that's not a cool original Disney movie but it looks interesting.


----------



## tsunamictuna (Aug 21, 2009)

Tits McFarlane said:


> They weren't the greatest interpretation of the historical event and book they were based upon.


Yeah, cause didn't Pocohontas marry some other guy??
& I never read the book - I didn't know there was one...
& you were talking about Pocohontas, right?

& lol @ Gospel of Truth


----------



## tsunamictuna (Aug 21, 2009)

BehindSmile said:


> I can't wait to see it! Also Alice in Wonderland, I know that's not a cool original Disney movie but it looks interesting.


I KNOW I KNOW.
We have this poster up of the movie where I work (the local cinema), and it's Johnny Depp as the madd hatter.... Crazy looking. But i can't wait to see it. I watched the cartoon a few months back and remember it being real trippy, but it suprised me even then...

Really want to see it though. Is that wierd of a 20 year old man to say?


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

tsunamictuna said:


> Yeah, cause didn't Pocohontas marry some other guy??
> & I never read the book - I didn't know there was one...
> & you were talking about Pocohontas, right?
> 
> & lol @ Gospel of Truth


The book I was referring to is the one Tarzan is based on. They very loosely based it on Edgar Rice Burrough's Tarzan of the Apes. The differences are extreme.


----------



## tsunamictuna (Aug 21, 2009)

Tits McFarlane said:


> The book I was referring to is the one Tarzan is based on. They very loosely based it on Edgar Rice Burrough's Tarzan of the Apes. The differences are extreme.


Whoops :tongue:

Now embarrassed.
Now shutting up.

Peace out girl scout.


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

Ben said:


> I miss the good old days.:frustrating:
> 
> And, I'm a bit behind in fairytales, but I'm pretty sure that originally the princess didn't turn into a frog when she kissed the frog prince. Or am I just delusional?


In the original, the princess chucked the frog against a wall rather than kiss him to make him human again....but meh. Most of the old fairy tales are alot darker than their modern counterparts.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Don't forget Bolt. That movie made me cry :crying:
> 
> The Lion King is by far my favorite Disney movie/series. And not just because it's about big kitties :laughing:


I would just like to point out that even though Pixar and Disney are partnered, they are two seperate companies. Bolt is not from Pixar, just Disney.

I am a huge fan of Pixar so it is a pet peeve of mine when people get it confused with other studios, as far as who made what.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Eylrid said:


> I would just like to point out that even though Pixar and Disney are partnered, they are two seperate companies. Bolt is not from Pixar, just Disney.
> 
> I am a huge fan of Pixar so it is a pet peeve of mine when people get it confused with other studios, as far as who made what.


Actually they are not separate companies. They are 2 separate studios. Pixar is wholly owned subsidiary of Disney. Both studios are under the direction of John Lasseter (Chief Creative Officer). Pixar is Disney but they have different staff and different style of products.The partnership officially ended in May 2006 when Disney bought all shares in the company.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

welll....if i could get it to play....thad be great.....but the still image looks good....


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Actually they are not separate companies. They are 2 separate studios. Pixar is wholly owned subsidiary of Disney. Both studios are under the direction of John Lasseter (Chief Creative Officer). Pixar is Disney but they have different staff and different style of products.The partnership officially ended in May 2006 when Disney but all shares in the company.


Thank you for the clarification. The point is, even though Pixar is now owned by Disney, they are still, as you say, separate studios with different staff and styles. Hence, when it comes to the movies made, they are, more or less, two different things.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Disney buy Marvel for 4 billion of $

Disney Buys Marvel For $4 Billion - Marvel Comics - Kotaku


wowww


----------

